

The coolest thing I ever made - aclark
http://pythonpackages.com

======
po
May I suggest downplaying the downloads stat? I'm assuming you get this from
summing up the downloads on pypi but it only sort-of correlates with usage.
Many people with pip/virtualenv will download the same packages over and over
as they redeploy. It also tends to favor old projects.

I think a better metric for popularity would be a blend of activity in the
source code repos, activity on mailing lists, wikis, blog postings etc. I
liked djangopackages' use of a "I use this" metric because it helped me make
comparisons across github and bitbucket. Much harder to gather but much more
useful.

 _Edit:_ Also another issue with downloads can be seen with something like the
Requests library. It has 40k downloads. Is that a lot? What do you compare it
to? For me the important questions are: are people moving to it or away from
it? Is it active or not? How popular is it _in comparison to other libraries
that do similar things?_

Good luck on this project. It seems like a good start.

~~~
aclark
Thanks for the feedback! It's true: the downloads number is, by itself, fairly
meaningless (as I try to touch on here: <http://pythonpackages.com/about>).
But I like the tongue-in-cheek aspect of it e.g. "My package has been
downloaded X times!" The site started off being called "vanity" for this
reason.

As for djangopackages.com stats (now called django.opencomparison.org), I plan
to integrate with it via their API. So I'm sure I'll be able to display the
number of "I use this" and other useful stats.

~~~
joshu
I would love to include project activity in stackparts too. Sadly APIs are not
always forthcoming.

~~~
aclark
What are you looking for? Both PyPI and opencomparison have decent offerings
IMO

~~~
joshu
Yes, of course. I meant for non-python projects.

------
code_duck
That's interesting, I think this could help me become more familiar with which
packages are popular or rising in the Python world. For a developer who's
generally out of the loop such as myself, that's great.

Taking bug reports?

I checked out mysqldb. It properly took me to a page with the correct
capitalization, which indicates it found the package in some way:
<http://pythonpackages.com/pypi/mysqldb?entry=1>

However, the 'View on PyPI' link goes to <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MySQLdb>
which is a broken link. While the module is called MySQLdb, the package is
called MySQL-python, and so page is at <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MySQL-
python/>

Not sure how you can work that out, but hope this helps.

~~~
aclark
Thanks! That's an interesting edge case I need to think about.

------
heelhook
Cool site. You should really put overflow: hidden to .sidebar.

Man, we should really start to use a few different themes for bootstrap, all
new sites are starting to look alike... a lot!

~~~
oinopion
Looks especially like <http://opencomparison.org/> :D

~~~
aclark
Hah! Yeah I just noticed that after the fact, even though I've been to that
site numerous times :-\

------
rfvtgb
It seems I was not the only one to say ``antigravity''.

<http://pythonpackages.com/pypi/antigravity>

